# Global period - I work for



## coder1 (Dec 1, 2010)

Good Afternoon Coding World,


I work for a wound care specialisit that performs debridements frequently. I was informed that in 2011 43 or 44 debridements will have a global period of 90 days. I also would like to know where I can find edvidence to supports this major change.


Thank you all in advance!!


----------



## anseanair (Dec 1, 2010)

*debridement*

see  www.facs.org/newsscope/ahp/survey/11045.46.47X.doc     It may help


----------



## frspen (Dec 1, 2010)

According to 2011 Physician Fee Schedule Active wound care management will not have global days attached.

http://www.cms.gov/PhysicianFeeSched/PFSRVF/list.asp#TopOfPage


----------



## coder1 (Dec 2, 2010)

I appreciate the links.

I'm confused by the second link for the fee schedule for the 11043 and 11044. Under global periods there are no indication of either 10 days or 90 days. Are these codes under review???

Thanks again in advance!!


----------

